# MAC hat Problemm mit Signed Jar



## BlackC (12. Dez 2011)

Hallo beste Community, wenn es um Java geht 

ICh hab mal wieder ein Problem. Mein Applet wird signiert und läuft unter Windows ohne Probleme.

So, nun haben zwei bekannte von mir, die das Applet nutzen möchten einen MAC (OSX 10.6) mit der aktuellen Runtime. Jedoch bekommen die beide den Fehler :

Java-Plug-in 1.6.0_29
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.6.0_29-b11-402-10M3527 Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = xxxx: ExitException[ 3]java.lang.NullPointerException java.lang.NullPointerException
	at com.sun.javaws.security.SigningInfo.getCommonCodeSignersForJar(SigningInfo.java:402)
	at com.sun.javaws.security.SigningInfo.check(SigningInfo.java:276)
	at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.checkSignedResourcesHelper(LaunchDownload.java:1741)
	at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.checkSignedResources(LaunchDownload.java:1508)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.JNLP2Manager.prepareLaunchFile(JNLP2Manager.java:1161)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.JNLP2Manager.loadJarFiles(JNLP2Manager.java:473)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Plugin2Manager.java:1495)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:680)
Ausnahme: java.lang.NullPointerException

xxxx = gleich benutzer

So, nun stell ich mir die Frage, wo das Problem liegt. Kennt sich hier zufällig jemand damit aus? 

Freue mich über jede Hilfe.

MFG Chris


----------



## irgendjemand (12. Dez 2011)

ich hätte hier lieber mal google oder den java-bugtracker befragt ...
scheint aber mal wieder n problem mit der JCE zu sein ..


----------



## BlackC (12. Dez 2011)

Da ich beides schon getan habe und auf keine mir schlüssige Antwort gekommen bin, frag ich hier nach.

Mich wundert eben, dass es unter Windows funktioniert, jedoch nicht unter MAC :bahnhof:


----------



## MarderFahrer (12. Dez 2011)

aut diesem Bug:
Bug ID: 6943522 Failed to launch any signed application on 6u19 when cache is disabled

gab es damals eine NPE auch auf Windows, wenn ein signed Applet ausgeführt werden sollte und der Cache deaktiviert war.

Evtl. ist auf den Macs der Cache per default deaktiviert? Laut:
Clear Java cache – Mac OS X  TechWeb  Boston University
Bild 4) kann man dort nachsehen, ob der Cache aktiviert oder deaktiviert ist.


----------



## BlackC (12. Dez 2011)

Erstmals herzlichen Dank für den Link. Werde es mal weitergeben.

Allerdings dachte ich, dass es in der aktuellen Version gefixt worden ist ...


----------

